# How to Change a Battery in an R33 GTR



## akali (Jun 6, 2014)

I need a new battery for my R33 GTR, which now only starts if it is exercised daily. Does anyone know of a good brand of battery for them? Also, the local garage could not get it out as the strut brace was in the way. Is it best to try to take the strut brace out, or to move the back seat?

Thanks


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

Yes take strut brace off, quite quick to do.

Optima Yellow top's are recommended, but have a search on here there's a few recommendations.

I'd recommend a CTEK trickle charger also, keeps everything in good working order for weeks or months without a start.


----------



## akali (Jun 6, 2014)

*Thanks*

Thanks for that I will do it. They were nervous about rigidity if the brace was taken off, just not used to Skylines. It seemed like overkill to go to a tuner for that


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

As Alex rightly notes, a CTEK battery charger would make for a very good buy as it will ensure that your newly purchased battery will have a longer working life.

If for whichever reason you can't get an Optima battery then get a regular car battery. Your current battery might have a code of some sort on it so use that to get a like for like replacement. I have a Yuasa battery in my car. Doesn't last long if left for a while but that is where the CTEK charger comes on real handy.


----------



## simon tompkins (Aug 14, 2005)

depends on the terminal size,but i put a regular battery in mine,and i also use a ctek charger 1.5 years later no probe what so ever.



simon


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

7yrs no problem.



simon tompkins said:


> depends on the terminal size,but i put a regular battery in mine,and i also use a ctek charger 1.5 years later no probe what so ever.
> 
> 
> 
> simon


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Never had to remove the brace on my 33 as it depends on how slim the battery is. Try sliding it over the top before removing the brace


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

I presume you know you can just charge them from the front engine bay fuse box.
There's even a diagram on there showing you how.
:thumbsup:
Bob


----------



## akali (Jun 6, 2014)

*Thanks*

I will see if I can source an Optima. It gets taken out a couple of times a week, just a few extra gizmos on it and an old battery.


----------

